# Hi Everyone!



## moonlight421 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone! My name is Janice,We live in Sunny Florida.  We have two female fancy mice and they are the sweetest and cutest girl ever! We are still looking for the perfect and large cage but we cant find anything---All the cages at the pet stores are so small! :/ All the best one are in the UK. 

I did see this cage but I am not sure if it si safe for mice. What do you think?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! If you post a link to the cage you're considering, we'll be happy to give you advice.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## moonlight421 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone!! I saw this cage at the store today and I really liked it but what do you think?
http://www.petco.com/product/116295/WAR ... -Cage.aspx

I also have another question-What is the best food for mice?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Personally it looks like a nightmare to keep clean, plus less space for litter than mice like to tunnel in. So not my cup of tea. Also can you please lower your font size? Its huge. 
Oh and welcome!!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't buy it. As Candycorn stated, it looks like a nightmare to clean.


----------



## moonlight421 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Sorry about the font size!..... 

Yes that so true...I have been looking in different stores but they are all so small!.....But I will keep looking!

Thanks!*


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Many people use fish tanks or RUB's (I think thats what you call them).


----------



## moonlight421 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Then thats what I will do....I just found a 40 gallon fish tank.....Its really nice!

Thanks again!!*


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
The cons of fish tanks... They are heavy which makes them unwieldy to clean and move, glass makes them breakable, and depending on the price, you can often make your own out of storage bins and hardware cloth for soooo much less. Also, depending on how tall your 40 gallon is, I would worry about ventilation.


----------

